# Canon S300 Printer and NTKERN.VXD in Windows Me



## crazydaze111 (Feb 21, 2009)

Both of my USB ports work fine ... however I am unable to re-install my Canon S300 printer. I always end up here ... NTKERN.VXD device loader for this device could not load the driver. (CODE 2)  I have tried every solution that I could find although they are usually for Win 98 and 98SE and nothing has worked.  I have had this printer working before but had to do a system recovery (with CD) and havn't been able to re-install the printer since.
The only "solution" that I havn't tried is the editing of the AUTOEXE.BAT (removing the first 2 lines)?

I have above average computer skills but feel like a real DUMMY with this one .... been working on it for a week!!!

PLEASE HELP .... Crazy


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

crazydaze,
you might try this:
this explains the problem you describe:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/294292
.
this is one solution:
http://forums.windrivers.com/archive/index.php/t-28884.html
.
this details HOW to EXTRACT the needed file,
HOWEVER, from the read,
might also need a couple additional files,
http://www.tek-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=1249585&page=6
.
[wme works the same as w9.x as far as the extracting goes],


----------



## crazydaze111 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for replying Daniel,
I tried everything in your reply ..... all the files were in the right places .... changed the autoexe.bat file .... other than maybe some of the existing files being corrupt I am still stumped!
The USB ports otherwise work fine .... just still the same problem. 

I did notice that if I try to install with the software CD that came with the printer that if you try to select the port ... the usb's aren't listed .... just the LBPT printer port and the 2 com ports. However if I go to ADD PRINTER (Start, Settings, ADD Printer) it will detect the printer BUT device Mgr. still gives the same error code???

Ant more HELP would be GREATLY Appreciated.

PS. This printer did work for several years, all this happened afer I did a PARTIAL system RECOVERY with the HP recovery CD.

Crazy


----------



## crazydaze111 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Still get same code 2 error* Thanks for replying Daniel,
I tried everything in your reply ..... all the files were in the right places .... changed the autoexe.bat file .... other than maybe some of the existing files being corrupt I am still stumped!
The USB ports otherwise work fine .... just still the same problem.

I did notice that if I try to install with the software CD that came with the printer that if you try to select the port ... the usb's aren't listed .... just the LBPT printer port and the 2 com ports. However if I go to ADD PRINTER (Start, Settings, ADD Printer) it will detect the printer BUT device Mgr. still gives the same error code???

Ant more HELP would be GREATLY Appreciated.

PS. This printer did work for several years, all this happened afer I did a PARTIAL system RECOVERY with the HP recovery CD.

Crazy


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

QUOTE:
I did notice that if I try to install with the software CD that came with the printer that if you try to select the port ... the usb's aren't listed .... just the LBPT printer port and the 2 com ports. 
However if I go to ADD PRINTER (Start, Settings, ADD Printer) it will detect the printer BUT device Mgr. still gives the same error code???
.
crazy, wait a minute,
i have a couple canons here,
and i don't quite recall,
when i read the quick install directions,
as being quite like you're saying it,
.
do you still have all your documentation / manuals for the printer?
correct me if your directions are different,
1. insert cd
2. choose install driver
3. reboot
4. turn on printer
5. plug printer usb cord to pc
[other end to printer naturally]
6. [install other software, the other junk on the cd]
7. finish installation and remove cd
8. print test page
nowhere do i find anything,
about having to 'find' the printer port
nor about having to 'add' the printer,
.
if you're talking about windows files,
when you say you have 'existing files being corrupt'
that probably needs taken care of first,
use the system file checker to extract the file you need
1start > 2help > 3[choose] index tab > 4[type] system file checker > 5[click] display > 6[click one of the subjects there] > 7[click] display > 8[read how to use sfc etc] > 9[repeat 5,6,7,8 as necessary to read all of them in 6]]
when you feel comfortable about tackling the project
you'll need your cd [recovery, whatever],
and go for it,
.
then you'll need to uninstall,
all the 'mangled' printer installs,
from add / remove programs,
to start over,
.
your 'partial system recovery'
may have a bearing on this
if somehow it mangled the chipset drivers also,


----------



## crazydaze111 (Feb 21, 2009)

QUOTE: 
do you still have all your documentation / manuals for the printer?
correct me if your directions are different,
1. insert cd
2. choose install driver
3. reboot
4. turn on printer
5. plug printer usb cord to pc
[other end to printer naturally]
6. [install other software, the other junk on the cd]
7. finish installation and remove cd
8. print test page
nowhere do i find anything,
about having to 'find' the printer port
nor about having to 'add' the printer,

After step 2 a menu pops up "Printer Connection Designation"
1. Check that cable is connected
2. Turn printer on
3. Port will be dectected. Please Wait.

MANUAL Selection

If I wait it will eventually say that the printer is not responding check connections etc.

If I choose Manual selection there is no USB in the choices.

I even downloaded an updated version of the Install CD only with same results.
It actually updated the USB driver?

For some reason the software just seems to NOT be recognizing the usb port.
I have ALSO replaced the USB cord ....... still same results.
Everything else that I have that runs out of the USB's works fine.
There is nothing actually in the install software that directs you to (ADD Printer) .... I just tried this to see if windows would acknowledge that the printer is hooked up to the USB port.

I haven't tried replacing files like you said yet.......although I have tried the following;
I did try replacing some of the files with new ones from WinMe CABS.
I didn't find that any files were missing.

1. 
I had this message this morning. A customer tried to load an epson usb printer and didn't follow the epson instructions. This resulted in message about. I un-installed printer, deleted usb hub and controller in device manager. I then redected the usb controller and hub by clicking refresh, used the drivers of the win98 cd, which were asked for. I then instaled epson printer as instructions from epson say to and surprise surprise it works fine. Hope this helps.

2. 
Reply:

This is part of a post on running ME well, I hope it helps:8. ME instals a compiled VXD driver called VMM32.VXD which can cause crashes and hangs and sometimes gives a message mentioning VMM. It is supposed to be a compilation of drivers appropriate to your particular PC but sometimes does not work properly. It is replacing other drivers available in ME which can be installed individually into the System folder. The relevant devices will then choose the single driver instead of the compiled one by preference. So, go to C:\Windows\Options\Cabs (or C:\Windows\Options\Instal on some PCs), find Win 20 which looks like a Zip file (it?s an installation Cab), use an Unzip program to look inside and find these 8 drivers, for example ? vcomm.vxd, vdd.vxd, vflatd.vxd, vdmad.vxd, vmouse.vxd, configmg.vxd, ntkern.vxd, and ios.vxd Extract these files to the C:\Windows\System directory and reboot. These changes can, in certain circumstances, solve a lot of hanging, crashing, startup and shutdown problems in ME. It is important not to download any other copies of these drivers from websites because they may not be the correct versions for your installation. If this was not your problem, it is perfectly safe to remove these drivers again.

3.
try this,I found it on the net about your type of problem
Ntkern.vxd device loader for this device could not load the device driver.(code2)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This behavior can occur if both of the following conditions are true:
- An OEM version of Microsoft Windows 98 or Microsoft Windows 98 Second Edition (SE) is installed on your computer.
- The Hidclass.sys, Hidparse.sys, or Hidusb.sys files are missing or improperly installed.
To resolve this issue, use the following methods in the order in which they are presented.
To verify that the Hidclass.sys, Hidparse.sys, or Hidusb.sys files are in the Windows\System32\Drivers folder:
1. Click Start, point to Find, and then click "Files or Folders."
2. In the Named box, type "hidusb.sys hidparse.sys hidclass.sys" (without the quotation marks).
3. In the "Look in" box, click My Computer, and then click Find Now.
4. In the list of found files, verify that the Hidusb.sys, Hidparse.sys, and Hidclass.sys files are all located in the following folder:
Windows\System32\Drivers
If the Hidusb.sys, Hidparse.sys, or Hidclass.sys file is missing from the Windows\System32\Drivers folder, extract a new copy of that file from the Windows 98 CD-ROM, and then install the file in the Windows\System32\Drivers folder. To do this:
1. Insert the Windows 98 CD-ROM into the CD-ROM drive. Press and hold down the SHIFT key as you insert the CD-ROM to prevent Windows Setup from starting automatically.
2. Click Start, and then click Run.
3. In the Open box, type "sfc" (without the quotation marks), and then click OK.
4. Click "Extract one file from installation disk."
5. In the "Specify the system file you would like to restore" box, type the name of the missing file, and then click Start.
6. In the "Restore from" box, type the following line
:\Win98
where is the drive letter of the CD-ROM drive.
7. In the "Save file in" box, type the following line, and then click OK
:\Windows\System32\Drivers
where is the drive letter of the hard disk on which Windows 98 is installed.
8. Click OK, and then click OK again.
9. When you are prompted to restart your computer, click Yes.
Repeat these steps to reinstall each missing file.
here is the site: http://members.tripod.com/~ussearth/databse.htm#ntkernerror (http://http://members.tripod.com/~ussearth/databse.htm#ntkernerror)

4.
Turns out that NTKERN.VXD is not normally installed in Windows 98. Wasn't on this machine, and wasn't on a couple others I checked (thanks for looking, Dad!). Somehow, during my fiddling, apparently this critical-to-some-device-drivers file was installed, some pointers to it set, and then it was removed (probably during my subsequent uninstalls)...but the pointers remained, crippling both the sound card driver and the USB root hub driver. It's supposed to be in c:\windows\system and c:\windows\system\vmm32, but often isn't - invoking much confused dismay in the user.

Solution? Run sfc to extract NTKERN.VXD from the Windows 98 Second Edition disc into c:\windows\system and c:\windows\system\vmm32, and reboot. That's it.

5. 
To resolve this behavior, remove the following two lines of code in the C:\Autoexec.bat file by using a text editor, such as, Microsoft Windows Notepad. If your mouse does not work, you may want to use Notepad from one of the Windows installations that works properly.

SET windir=C:\WINDOWS
SET winbootdir=C:\WINDOWS

6.
f you check system files you might find that ntkern.vxd is not there. if this is the case then extract it from the cab files of the disk you have, or check C:\windows\options\cabs. win98se has the file here.

Easy way, Start\Programs\Accessiories\System tools\system information\tools\system file checker

Extract\ ntkern.vxd to windows\system
2 (two) other files you might want to extract are vflatd.vxd & vdd.vxd these are not extracted by windows setup for some reason..

This should take care of it......

7. 
NOTE: Similar symptoms can occur if someone accidentally copies the Win.com file to the root of the drive.

8.
Hello,

First, you'll need to place your Windows 98 full version CD into your CD-ROM.

Go to Start, then Run. Type sfc and click OK. On the window that appears, check mark the line "Extract one file from installation disk." Type NDIS.VXD in the dialog box and click Start. A new window will appear.

Here is what you need to have before you click OK:

Restore from: D:\Win98 (where D is your CD-ROM)
Save file in: C:\Windows\Desktop

The file will appear on your Desktop in a few seconds.

If this worked, this was a trial run. Now install the VXD file directly into the Windows folder where it belongs.

On the "Save file in" line, you need to have this:

Save file in: C:\Windows\System

Click OK.

NDIS.VXD needs to be in:
C:\Windows\System

NTKERN.VXD occupies two folders:
C:\Windows\System\VMM32 & C:\Windows\Options\Cabs

I really appreciate your patients ... Thanks Daniel

Crazy


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

so, did you try all that?


----------



## crazydaze111 (Feb 21, 2009)

Unfortunately YES ........... at least all that applied, and still getting SAME results...........

I am beginning to agree with a lot of the other unfortunate peoples that have been dealing with some sort of the same NTKERN.VXD CODE2 problems. I don't think ANYONE knows the answer.Some people however have been lucky.

And unless I am just missing something .. I don't think Windows Me has the SFC feature. At least mine doesn't seem to.

Whoever eventually figures this one out will make a whole lot of frustrated peeps very happy. 

All suggestions appreciated ..................... Crazy


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

hey, i've got to run right now,
be back a bit later,
there are some more things we can do,
don't give up yet


----------

